
Ask HN: Good book to start programming for 15 yo? - pplonski86
I&#x27;m looking for good book for my cousin (15 yo) to infect him with programming. What would you recommend?
======
goldenbeet
Why book? I don't know about you or your cousin, but learning from a book is
so slow and dry. Why not a video series or online tutorial? Hell, maybe teach
him the basics and build a small project with him.

Codecademy is a great way to learn a bit of syntax and then build something.
'How to make a website' is a good intro course for getting into web dev.

There's also a lot of good python basic videos on YouTube, then he could dive
into ML/AI with:

Machine Learning Recipes from Josh Gordon at Google
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKxRvEZd3Mw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKxRvEZd3Mw)

Siraj Raval's channel on ML/AI/Programming
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWN3xxRkmTPmbKwht9FuE5A/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWN3xxRkmTPmbKwht9FuE5A/videos)

All that said, if you reallllly want a book: "Learn Python the hard way" by
Zed Shaw
[https://learnpythonthehardway.org/](https://learnpythonthehardway.org/)

~~~
pplonski86
Thank you! I'm looking for materials in Polish so I was thinking that it will
be the best to look for some book and its Polish translation. I haven't seen
English videos translated into Polish.

